# Insight into WGSL Pedigree



## Ava (Mar 18, 2011)

I am hoping someone could give me some insight on my pup’s pedigree. I have had no less than 5 people tell me I should show her. One came from former GSD breeder that showed their dogs and breeds and shows Chihuahuas. Another from the manager at the Tractor Supply – he owns two and his parents are breeders of working dogs. Another from the owners of the local mom & pop pet supply store – they show Goldens. Then at least couple others, including of course, my breeder.

I did not find this site until after I got Ava. In all that I have learned here, I still would have gone with the breeder I went with. Although not new to the breed, he is relatively new to breeding. Because of that his dogs are lacking a track record – but he seems to be using / acquiring quality dogs to develop a solid program and has shown he really cares about his dogs and what he is doing.

Anyway, I have been trying to understand the dogs in Ava’s lines. As a complete novice, I am really having a difficult time. Sire is a Tannenbruch. I find lots of Tannenbruch dogs, but can’t find anything on the kennel they originated from. Casa Nobile dogs are also in is line which I understand is a very good Italian kennel. I can’t find much on her dam, other than a few breeders have used her before my breeder bought her. Uran vom Wildsteiger Land is in both the sire’s and dam’s lines – back a ways, but there.

I took my kids to a show last weekend – we missed the GSD’s though. From that experience, I really doubt the AKC show thing is for us, but I am keeping our options open to anything. There’s plenty of dogs sports close by including a pretty good Schutzhund club. I get the impression that WGSL’s maybe at a disadvantage in the American shows anyway. 

Sorry, I do not have any good standing shots of her. I’ll see if I can’t get a stack out of her tonight to post. I know it all comes down to the individual dog, but I am really just curious as to the dogs in her lines at the point and based on pedigree alone what kind of dog could be expected in Ava. Any insight would be appreciated.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=709253


----------



## Ava (Mar 18, 2011)

Anybody???


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I am not really sure what you're looking for--you seem to already know that your dog is from German show lines.... Your dog's ancestors are German "high" line show dogs. 

You should ask your dog's breeder about showing her and schutzhund--and about the specific dogs behind her. She/he is the one who ought to have the most info for you.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

What is your location? That would help in pointing you in a direction to start looking.


----------



## Ava (Mar 18, 2011)

Christine - First off, I am genuinely curious about the dogs in my girl's pedigree. My breeder will talk for hours about it, but I am looking for a more objective opinion - and this site is full of opinions. No sarcasm intended. I love the passion for the breed here as well as honest direct opinions.

Secondarily, this post was a bit of a test of my observations. The working line breeders here seem to KNOW INDIVIDUAL DOGS, what they bring to the table and what X & Y might produce. I have not seen the same level of knowledge here in the showlines - German or American. Doesn't mean it's not there, I just haven't see it anywhere near the same level with show vs. working. 

From what I've read, the showline breeders speek (write) in more generalized terms about the their lines compared to the working lines. I was really just hoping someone would know something about the dogs in my girl's lines.

Our previous dog was a shepherd mix rescue. I got her as an older pup and she was 3 years old when my first kid was born - my oldest is 13 now. We got Ava 3 weeks after she past. I have had 3 GSD's in the past and wanted another badly. To be honest, all I was looking for was a pup with parents with good hips and liked kids. I didn't know any better and our family needed a dog... 

I found Ava locally at a reasonable price (last of the litter) and bought her. She is beautiful and showing every indication that she will exceed my base expectations as far as intelligence and temperment. Like I said in the first post, I am keeping options open as to what to do with her if anything. 

I know my baby's pedigree has some very good dogs in it and I was hoping someone here could help me understand what I might have.


----------



## Ava (Mar 18, 2011)

Smithie - I am in Birmingham, AL. My breeder owns the dam but I believe this was his 1st litter with her. She had other litters before my breeder bought her. The sire is owned by someone in the mid-west.?.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

There are some strong show groups outside of ATL. Need to check into what is in your area - think theremight be one around. Will let you know.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

She's linebred on VA8 Max della Loggia dei Mercanti who is one of the show-line dogs better known for producing good working ability. 

Other than that.... I'm a working-line person.


----------



## Ava (Mar 18, 2011)

Smithie - TY

Christine - TY, I know...


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

There is a reason the workingline breeders go into more depth than showlines...that is there is greater diversity in what the dogs do and what the dogs pass. I used to know the showlines very well when the showlines could work, but then you had so many variable to consider in trying to maintain a good all around dog so you had to know what structural and well as temperamental aspects seemed tp pass with dogs and lines. With the showlines of today; with the WGSL, the working component is not strong enough to have any real discussion about,(and I mean you never see them excell in a public working forum for you to sell it anyway), the type and color and structure is basically all the same,(hence the name cookie-cutter dogs), so how much indepth can you discuss these dogs other than being successful in getting ribbons??? To breed for a total dog requires a lot of thought and knowledge and compensations for maintenace. Remember the showline genetic pool is also very very limited as WGSL will only use the Canto/Quanto derivatives, and the ASL people will primary only use the winners from the ASR.


----------

